
Show HN: AI for personalized Maker Projects - bastimori
https://show.coshape.is/
======
bastimori
We created this prototype that generates "Maker Projects" for you.

There is so much great content online by fellow Makers for building things.
They've put a lot of effort into amazing instructions, designs etc. Creative
people often build on something that already exists: remix, modify, recombine
to make it personal, and fit to individual needs.

We take a similar approach and make it as easy for anybody whatever the
different needs and indifferent to your skill levels to just start making.

We're excited what you come up with to make and looking forward for feedback
and some tough scrutiny from the community!

